
Ask HN: Is Android Pay a wise choice? - classicsnoot
Just got an email from my bank. &#x27;AndroidPay has been enabled and is safer than abstinence!!!&quot;&#x2F;s<p>They say the use something called &quot;tokenization&quot;[1] which is purportedly the &quot;industry standard in online transactions&quot;. from what i read, it seems like a magic bullet, which is kind of unsettling, as those do not exist, rather they are rarely what many claim them to be. They (my bank) also claim that my card number is stored nowhere on my device.<p>If anyone could shed some light on this &quot;new&quot; thing I&#x27;m certain many would appreciate it.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Tokenization_%28data_security%29
======
detaro
I guess they refer to the "virtual" temporary credit card number they generate
for each transaction: [https://developers.google.com/android-pay/payment-
flows](https://developers.google.com/android-pay/payment-flows)

